# youngest and oldest solvers



## sam (Oct 12, 2008)

just wanted to point out to someone on the WCA board - 
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php

The youngest solver is 108 years old 

Sam


----------



## cookingfat (Oct 12, 2008)

I don't see that, it tells me the youngest solver is 4 years 6 months and 10 days (Enxi Xie)

where does it say 108?


----------



## Littlegupper (Oct 12, 2008)

108 days? Lol that would be impossible, I think they couldt even remind the algs


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 13, 2008)

I don't even think babies at 3 Months++ can turn the cube, let alone understand how to solve the cube.


----------



## cubeman34 (Oct 13, 2008)

my 2 year old cuzin always plays with mine like just turn one side


----------



## sam (Oct 13, 2008)

It got fixed.
just a bug probably.

Close thread.


----------

